# North manti bear help



## Silentanddeadly (Aug 26, 2015)

Anybody free to chase a bear on the manti north I havent been able to do much scouting due to family emergencys the hunt ends june 3 just was wondering if I could find a houndsmen willing to help out.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not familiar with this unit, but know from some people I've gotten to know in the Ephraim / Manti area that there's plenty of bear on that unit. 

Bear are probably more mobile right now so your best bet might be to get out and spot and stalk the best you can and give yourself a chance. Good luck!


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Can you use bait on your hunt? I would be willing to help you set up a bait. -Blake


----------

